# Zero Pilots Being Hired in 2009?



## Hollanr (23 Mar 2009)

Hi,
I was told today at the Windsor recruiting office that due to the backlog in the flight training, no pilots are being hired in 2009.

Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2009)

Theres a large backlog indeed.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Mar 2009)

I looked at the thread title and said to myself 

"Self, I didn't think they'd hired any Japanese Zero A6M5 drivers since around 1945"

 :blotto:


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Mar 2009)

I could well see that for CEOTP and DEO, but I think it would be unlikely for ROTP.


----------



## jmlz87 (23 Mar 2009)

I will see whats up when I get into office tommorow. Right now I know we had 2 or more selected ROTP for Pilot. But the way things go we have to put Air Ops down on the acceptance letter.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I looked at the thread title and said to myself
> 
> "Self, I didn't think they'd hired any Japanese Zero A6M5 drivers since around 1945"
> 
> :blotto:



I thought the same thing  :


----------



## Barts (23 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I looked at the thread title and said to myself
> 
> "Self, I didn't think they'd hired any Japanese Zero A6M5 drivers since around 1945"
> 
> :blotto:



This thread caught my eye for the same reason.  Second thought: "Wouldn't pilots think higher of themselves?"


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I looked at the thread title and said to myself
> 
> "Self, I didn't think they'd hired any Japanese Zero A6M5 drivers since around 1945"
> 
> :blotto:


Yeah, I fell for it as well.

Maybe I've been awake too long....


----------



## Corey Darling (24 Mar 2009)

I sure hope it doesn't apply to ROTP this year.

Just finished my MOC interview today.


----------



## snyper21 (24 Mar 2009)

any predictions for 2010? Under DEO preferably...


----------



## aviatorman (24 Mar 2009)

??? That is untrue. I just got selected for ROTP at Civy U,  as a Pilot.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Mar 2009)

There are multiple entry plans.  An ROTP entrant in 09/10 would not hit flight training for several years.  DEO or CEOTP entrants, however, would be added to the curernt backlog; it is those entry streams where there may be delays / deferrals, to avoid enrollign someone, then having them mark time for a year or more while awaiting a training vacancy.


----------



## Beech Boy (24 Mar 2009)

Is anyone able to confirm if this is the case for DEO. I am currently merit listed as a DEO pilot candidate and have been waiting for the new numbers to come out for the 2009 fiscal year. Zero spots available would be a big blow...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Mar 2009)

Beech Boy said:
			
		

> Is anyone able to confirm if this is the case for DEO. I am currently merit listed as a DEO pilot candidate and have been waiting for the new numbers to come out for the 2009 fiscal year. Zero spots available would be a big blow...



You know, if someone knew they would have already posted the info.


----------



## Grunt_031 (24 Mar 2009)

Theres a large backlog indeed.

What is the current wait time for flight training? I remember friends back in the 90's waiting 5+ Years.


----------



## Hollanr (24 Mar 2009)

I'm sorry, I should have specified in the first post, I am a DEO applicant.

Current wait times for flight training are around the 2 year mark I'm told


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2009)

We're drowning in 2Lts that are waiting for Moose Jaw. Its getting to the point where we dont have enough possible SLJO slots to put them in. They might as well stop hiring for a while.


----------



## Mauler666 (28 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> We're drowning in 2Lts that are waiting for Moose Jaw. Its getting to the point where we dont have enough possible SLJO slots to put them in. They might as well stop hiring for a while.



This is all together unfortunate for us DEO pilot applicants in limbo, but when exactly will it be known how many DEO slots will be available?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2009)

Faustus said:
			
		

> This is all together unfortunate for us DEO pilot applicants in limbo, but when exactly will it be known how many DEO slots will be available?



You're asking people to look into a crystal ball. No one can answer your question.


----------



## Corey Darling (28 Mar 2009)

> That is untrue. I just got selected for ROTP at Civy U,  as a Pilot.



Do you mean Air Ops?  Under the current system, you wont know if you earned pilot until your 2nd year of school.


----------



## px90 (29 Mar 2009)

Yikes , Crushing news indeed. Interview coming up and to read this is brutal. Between BMQ and SLT arent you about a year behind anyways?


----------



## aviatorman (30 Mar 2009)

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> Do you mean Air Ops?  Under the current system, you wont know if you earned pilot until your 2nd year of school.



I am currently 2nd yr University. When the recruiter told me I was selected, he said that I was very lucky because they had put me down as Pilot, not Air Ops.


----------



## Corey Darling (31 Mar 2009)

??? 

And you joined last year right?


----------



## aviatorman (31 Mar 2009)

No, I joined this year. I tried right out of high school but was unable to get in.


----------



## Corey Darling (31 Mar 2009)

Well, congrats on your spot in any case.


----------



## aviatorman (31 Mar 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## snyper21 (31 Mar 2009)

Can anyone have a reasonable prediction if they'll be hiring pilots (DEO) at the new fiscal year in 2010?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (31 Mar 2009)

Right now, you might have more success with a magic eight ball asking these questions. 

Wait until the new fiscal begins and the strategic intake plan numbers are out. At that point, talk to your MCC.


----------



## pilote30 (1 Apr 2009)

You guys might be right.... No body has been chosen for CEOTP pilot in 2009. Well I hope you guys are right because I got a message today saying that I wasn't accepted. I had a good score with the BPSO and I have my commercial pilot licence on top of it. 

So, I hope you guys are right then I will apply again next year. If not, I don t know what it takes to be accepted ..... A degree almost done maybe...


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Apr 2009)

Moody said:
			
		

> Right now, you might have more success with a magic eight ball asking these questions.
> 
> Wait until the new fiscal begins and the strategic intake plan numbers are out. At that point, talk to your MCC.



Well, East of Winnipeg is in the new fiscal year as I'm typing this, so I don't think it's unrealistic to expect that someone knows what numbers are!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Apr 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Well, East of Winnipeg is in the new fiscal year as I'm typing this, so I don't think it's unrealistic to expect that someone knows what numbers are!


Well, there you go. 

Good luck people. If you don't get in this year, keep working on your application. I bet it is more competitive then ever.


----------



## px90 (1 Apr 2009)

I had my pilots interview yesterday, 0 Deo Pilots, 0 ROTP Pilots , and 0 CEOTP Pilots being hired for the 2009-2010 Fiscal year. To large of a backlog waiting to go was his answer. We went ahead with the interview anyways and said there was no harm in getting me on my way to being Merit Listed.
He also mentioned there are only 19 Air Nav positions available this year if anyone was interested in that.


----------



## Mauler666 (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the info.  Recruitment for pilots in the CF is a fucking nightmare.


----------



## KingKikapu (1 Apr 2009)

I just heard the same from recruitment sources.


----------



## Corey Darling (1 Apr 2009)

Yikes

So how does this affect the ROTP candidates who applied last year for selection this year? Are we still under the 2008/2009 fiscal year, even though we still haven't received our MOC's yet, and likely wont until July?

If I recall, they were taking 51 ROTP pilots for 2008/2009. Is this still in effect?


----------



## Beech Boy (1 Apr 2009)

Well I confirmed the 0 DEO positions with my file manager... As a merit listed DEO candidate that began the application process in October 2007 this is very disappointing... But this is my dream and I will keep waiting no matter how long it takes...

Talk to you all in a year.


----------



## Folgers (1 Apr 2009)

Very disheartening news for sure. I'm scheduled for Aircrew Selection for May 11-15. Will I still be going, or will they be halting testing until they are ready to take on new hires again (whenever that is - I'm DEO)? If I do still go, and am successful, would I then be merit listed and then wait indefinitely for the new wave of hiring? 
I'm going to call the CFRC tomorrow to get the official answer, but just wondering if anyone on here knows the answer. This is my first time hearing this news, so I'm pretty disappointed. 

Thanks


----------



## ScottS (2 Apr 2009)

Was at the recruiting centre this morning for an interview, and the recruiter confirmed the 0 pilot slots available this year.  However he did say that sometimes these numbers change i.e. in a month or two some slots may be made available.  Certainly not a guarantee, but hopefully you won't all be waiting for a whole year.  

And for those of us who are ROTP already (Corey) I didn't ask directly but I got the impression that it has no effect on us.


----------



## pilote30 (2 Apr 2009)

Is anyone knows if I will need to apply again in september for 2010-2011 for CEOTP.
Or maybe my application from this year is good for a couple years ??


----------



## Zoomie (3 Apr 2009)

pilote30 said:
			
		

> Is anyone knows if I will need to apply again in september for 2010-2011 for CEOTP.
> Or maybe my application from this year is good for a couple years ??



Your details in your file should still be valid - it is just a matter of making your intent known.

Keep in mind - CEOTP slots are only filled if there is a lack of qualified DEO applicants.  The CF wants you to have your degree, use this break to finish yours.


----------



## pilote30 (6 Apr 2009)

Thank you for the info. 
So I would have better chance with UTPNCM then CEOTP ?


----------



## biggs (19 Apr 2009)

Well this is quite a surprise, though not a good one.  I've been lurking on these forums for a while and was hoping for good news when the new fiscal year came around.  Them's the breaks, I guess.

I'm a DEO pilot applicant, getting my Electrical Engineering degree this spring.  Currently, I'm waiting to hear on a date for CFASC from my CFRC.


----------



## biggs (5 May 2009)

Just to report back on this, my recruiting centre confirmed they'd had only 1 pilot position open up when the new fiscal year started, and they've filled it.

However, on the plus side, they're still sending me to the ASC.  They've tentatively scheduled me for June 1-5, and they said as soon as that's confirmed they'll book my flight to Trenton.  Guess I'll just be in for a significant wait after that's done (and if I pass, of course).


----------



## Randifur (5 May 2009)

Everybody wants to fly planes and sail boats, no one wants to do the dirty grunt work.
I luv dirty grunt work.

INFANRTY LEADS THE WAY, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! iper:


----------



## benny88 (5 May 2009)

Randifur said:
			
		

> Everybody wants to fly planes and sail boats, no one wants to do the dirty grunt work.
> I luv dirty grunt work.
> 
> INFANRTY LEADS THE WAY, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! iper:



Cut that out. And if you must plug your trade, which you haven't even been enrolled in yet, at least spell it properly.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (5 May 2009)

I heard ground pilot was hiring.
Lav Pilot.
Sorta the same but the ground turbulence sucks more.

Best of luck to the future pilots.


----------



## snyper21 (19 Oct 2009)

Hey guys, I'm quite happy at the moment because I had just received a call back from the CFRC Ottawa. I'm a DEO pilot applicant, I applied Oct 9th. My references had just been called, and I'm scheduled for an interview/medical/physical/aptitude test Nov. 17th. That is great news (in my mind) because the wheels are suddenly being put in motion. However, he started off by saying I'll be waiting at least a year because there are people in the system that have been waiting quite a bit of time already, and he can't see more than 10 people getting a slot in April 2010 for DEO pilot. After he told me that, he reviewed my file, then decided to book appointments for me. I'm wondering if there are others being processed for testing now for DEO pilot, and if this is a normal situation.

Thanks alot.


----------



## Jammer (19 Oct 2009)

Zero pilots eh?
If they had any sense they would go for Hellcats or Mustangs instead.
Does the carrier qual come with that.


----------



## TCBF (19 Oct 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Zero pilots eh?
> If they had any sense they would go for Hellcats or Mustangs instead.
> Does the carrier qual come with that.



- Ever read the "The Seventh Carrier" series?

Seventh Carrier
1. The Seventh Carrier (1983)
2. The Second Voyage of the Seventh Carrier (1986)
3. Return of the Seventh Carrier (1987)
4. Quest of the Seventh Carrier (1989)
5. Attack of the Seventh Carrier (1989)
6. Trial of the Seventh Carrier (1990)
7. Revenge of the Seventh Carrier (1992)
8. Ordeal of the Seventh Carrier (1992)
9. Challenge of the Seventh Carrier (1993)
10. Super Carrier (1994)
11. Assault of the Super Carrier (1996)


----------



## biggs (19 Oct 2009)

snyper21 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm quite happy at the moment because I had just received a call back from the CFRC Ottawa. I'm a DEO pilot applicant, I applied Oct 9th. My references had just been called, and I'm scheduled for an interview/medical/physical/aptitude test Nov. 17th. That is great news (in my mind) because the wheels are suddenly being put in motion. However, he started off by saying I'll be waiting at least a year because there are people in the system that have been waiting quite a bit of time already, and he can't see more than 10 people getting a slot in April 2010 for DEO pilot. After he told me that, he reviewed my file, then decided to book appointments for me. I'm wondering if there are others being processed for testing now for DEO pilot, and if this is a normal situation.
> 
> Thanks alot.



Well, I was at that same point almost exactly a year ago.  I started my application in October 2008, and was doing interview, CFAT, and medical by November.  All the while knowing I probably wouldn't have a shot at the (very few) spots opening up in April.

If you're lucky, they might whisk you off to Trenton sooner rather than later and you may be in line for one of the April 2010 spots.  But if my experience is any indication, the recruiter's prediction is more likely.  That bit about how "he can't see more than 10 people getting a slot" seems to me like an educated guess at best, though.


----------



## srhodes (20 Oct 2009)

HI snyper21,
I don’t understand, when you say you applied Oct 9, you mean Oct 9, 2009?


----------



## snyper21 (20 Oct 2009)

yep


----------



## Folgers (20 Oct 2009)

I applied back in August 2008 and passed ASC in May 2009. Sure hope there's more than 10 spots, as I'll bet there are more than 10 people in front of me. On that note, does anyone know the average DEO pilot openings per year? Or is it too variable?

Either way, best of luck to all waiting.


----------



## snyper21 (20 Oct 2009)

Hey Folgers, I'm not necessarily sure that just because people that have applied before you get preference. I would imagine that if a new applicant is strong, he/she would have preference over an applicant who applied earlier that is not quite as strong. Although I'm am not sure, it just seems to make a bit more sense in my mind.


----------



## biggs (20 Oct 2009)

Folgers said:
			
		

> I applied back in August 2008 and passed ASC in May 2009. Sure hope there's more than 10 spots, as I'll bet there are more than 10 people in front of me. On that note, does anyone know the average DEO pilot openings per year? Or is it too variable?
> 
> Either way, best of luck to all waiting.



Remember that each recruiting centre gets a certain number of slots (and I think it varies greatly, so an average probably wouldn't be that useful).  The recruiter in Saskatoon told me this year they had only one.  The one here in Ottawa told me they'd had two.  If snyper's recruiter said he expected at most ten for next year, he is _probably_ referring to Ottawa only.

For what it's worth the Ottawa recruiter I spoke with told me there would likely be "many more" spots in 2010, and that since I've done CAPPS and everything else already, I would likely get one, but he didn't give me any actual numbers.

(edit for spelling mistake and clarity)


----------



## Folgers (20 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the replies and clarification guys. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens. Good to hear that you have heard some "potentially" positive news for April though Biggs. 

And yes, I would agree Snyper. All other things being equal, I'm sure they'll take a CPL guy over a novice regardless of the order of their applications.


----------



## snyper21 (20 Oct 2009)

Remember that each recruiting centre gets a certain number of slots (and I think it varies greatly, so an average probably wouldn't be that useful).  The recruiter in Saskatoon told me this year they had only one.  The one here in Ottawa told me they'd had two.  If snyper's recruiter said he expected at most ten for next year, he is probably referring to Ottawa only.

For what it's worth the Ottawa recruiter I spoke with told me there would likely be "many more" spots in 2010, and that since I've done CAPPS and everything else already, I would likely get one, but he didn't give me any actual numbers.

If I remember correctly, the Ottawa recruiter told me that those 10 spots I was referring to include ALL of Canada and its DEO applicants. He simply stressed the fact that I would need to do extremely well on every selection phase to be considered a pilot slot, and there's a good chance I'd be waiting a year. Although the recruiter doesn't know for sure, and those "many more" spots in 2010 comment is music to my ears right now lol. 

Do you guys know if my invitation to ASC in Trenton is a sure thing considering I pass my int/apt test, etc..? Or do I need to score very well of all the phases to then get invited to ASC?


----------



## snyper21 (20 Oct 2009)

the first two paragraphs I wrote were written by Biggs. I forgot to put it in a bubble.


----------



## biggs (20 Oct 2009)

> Do you guys know if my invitation to ASC in Trenton is a sure thing considering I pass my int/apt test, etc..? Or do I need to score very well of all the phases to then get invited to ASC?



I believe it is the latter.  However an actual recruiter would be the real authority on that, and you could probably just ask them.  What I know for sure, though, is that the aptitude test and interview are very important, and it is to your benefit to take them seriously and give your best through all of it.  A "passing is good enough" approach is not a good one.


----------



## srhodes (21 Oct 2009)

Snyper21 congratulations with this.  I hope it works out the way you want.
But I don’t understand.  I was told Pilot was closed (several times very very recently) from recruiters, so I am at loss as to what’s happening.  One Recruiter (speaking very sincerely and openly) even mentioned that Pilot DEO will likely  remain closed for another year or two and that they wouldn’t even accept an application since it would just sit and gather dust.   :crybaby: ???


----------



## snyper21 (21 Oct 2009)

The pilot trade is closed right now for DEO (and I think for other routes as well). I was told there will be very few spots available (if any) in the coming fiscal year. I'm from Montreal, and I am applying in Ottawa because they will accept my application, and they set up an interview, etc... for me. Montreal on the other hand will not even accept my application (if pilot is my only choice). Each recruiting center has their own way of handling business I guess.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Oct 2009)

> Do you guys know if my invitation to ASC in Trenton is a sure thing considering I pass my int/apt test, etc..? Or do I need to score very well of all the phases to then get invited to ASC?



In a nutshell, you need to be more competitive than the others. If there are only 5 spots and you get a score of 70 while thirty or more have scores of 80+...guess what? 

I've been through this myself. Basically, you applied a year ago and your file is no longer current. Your meds etc. have to be current so that they can send you to Aircrew should things open up. Jump through the hoops and hope for the best! Good luck.


----------



## srhodes (22 Oct 2009)

Snyper21,
That is some very bizarre stuff.  You get on the highway for 2 hours, and the recruiting center in Ottawa accepts your application whereas in Montreal they won’t even touch it with a 10 foot pole? Same military, same courses, same occupation, same uniform.  I don’t know how you found out about  Ottawa CFRC taking the applications, but good for you.  So they were ok with someone from outside their region applying in their office?

Good luck…


----------



## snyper21 (22 Oct 2009)

Srhodes, that is the honest to god truth. Approximately 4-5 months ago, I walked into the Montreal recruiting center ready to apply for DEO pilot, I sat down with the recruiter, and he told me he will not accept the application if pilot is my only choice. I called Ottawa that very same day, and they told me they had no problem with accepting my application, and simply holding it until something came up. Fortunately enough for me something did come up, and I got a call back about a week and a half later and had a date set up for my initial testing. To answer your question, they had no problem with me applying there regardless of the fact that I live in the West Island of Montreal. He simply told me that my gas won't be covered by the CF. O well, that's probably the least of my worries at this moment.


----------



## srhodes (22 Oct 2009)

Good Stuff Snyper.  Keep us posted with how things are progressing.


----------



## jmlz87 (23 Oct 2009)

Pilot's (2Lts) are usually attach-posted back home while awaiting training and quite a few go back to the CFRC where they enrolled out of. They're being gainfully employed, have dedicated time for their study pkgs and flight-time. Once and a while a course msg will come on and they'll be on their way, either for good or just temporary. Either or it beats living life in Boredom.

Judging from the conversations here, I think the CFRCs aren't discriminating, however they would like to dedicate their resources and materials to applicants who have positions available to them, thus allowing them to fill their SIP. IMO this is done as more of a courtesy to the applicant who may want to be a pilot, but rather just be in the Forces altogether. There's so many other Officer positions that provide excellent and exciting opportunities out there.

For those with their heart's set on Pilot, wait it out but be warned you may wait eons. I will not advocate joining the CF with some bogus trade you don't want to give your all in hopes you'll get a OT one day, don't rely on this. Join with the trade in mind you'd be happy doing for the rest of your life. Every April is the start of a new FY and well that's when the SIP comes out from CFRG.


----------



## snyper21 (17 Nov 2009)

Hey guys, just a quick update on the pilot trade and my situation (I'm a DEO pilot candidate). I got back not too long ago (from CFRC Ottawa) to do my interview/medical/physical/apt. test. Passed for officer on the apt. test, medical and physical went well. The interview went very well in my opinion and I was told I was competitive. I was told I'd be getting a date for my aircrew selection, most likely mid-January, I just need to do another eye test in Ottawa which will take about 15 minutes (not looking forward to the drive from Montreal). After that's done I should be good to go. This was a great day for me, a big step in the process is now behind me.


----------



## Headintheclouds (23 Nov 2009)

I applied at the end of October for DEO pilot and was told the same as all of you regarding the lack or openings. I have heard from my references that they have received e-mails from back-check for references. Does anyone know if this is a sign that my file might not be collecting dust and may actually be in the process of being looked at?


----------



## snyper21 (24 Nov 2009)

It seems like they're taking an interest...
In my case, they called me to book all the basic testing the same day they called my references which was about a week after I applied. Hopefully they'll call you soon..


----------



## Headintheclouds (25 Nov 2009)

I actually received a call today to book my aptitude test for mid December, but he was still pretty set on the fact that there won't be many spots opening this coming fiscal year.


----------



## Folgers (5 Dec 2009)

Well I was just contacted this week by the Captain that is handling my file for DEO Pilot, and he told me that I've been merit listed. While I realize this doesn't guarantee anything, it's good to see that my file hasn't been completely stagnating and that the wheels are still turning. It has now been well over a year since my initial application. 
For what it's worth, he said there will  continue to be no openings this year for Pilot (no surprise there), but  that it will possibly reopen in Fiscal 2010. Nothing to get overly excited about, but I was happy for the update and to be told I was merit listed. I continue to wait....


----------



## sm1lodon (6 Dec 2009)

Well, all you can do is all you can do. The rest is in the hands of others. If there is any area in which you can improve, then do it. Anything else is not to be worried about.


----------



## snyper21 (16 Dec 2009)

Hey guys,

Just got interesting news (maybe not so surprising) from my recruiter handling my DEO pilot file. I received an e-mail from my recruiter about two weeks ago stating that I should be hearing word soon for dates to attend aircrew selection some time January. He then sent me an e-mail today saying that all spots have been filled up for this year (surprise surpise), and that my file is in quene for processing to attend CFASC once the trade has opened up in the new fiscal year (if it does). 

To my understanding, nothing has changed. I already knew that I'd be waiting at least until April to see if I got an offer, the only difference is that I'll be waiting for numbers to come about prior to attending CFASC as oppose to the other way around.

Is anyone in the same boat as me, in terms of waiting to attend ASC? Also, does this say anything about the competitiveness of my file, or is this a standard procedure that's affecting all DEO pilot applications? I'm just a little bummed out about not attending aircrew this January.....


----------



## feelghood (20 Dec 2009)

Regards
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91146.0


----------



## snyper21 (20 Dec 2009)

Congrats feelghood. It's definately uplifting hearing such news. Although, the only difference between your route and the route I'm planning on taking is the fact that they're only hiring in one. On the other hand, you did beat tremendous competition so it looks as if you have 'the right stuff'. I guess only time will tell.

Best of luck bud!


----------



## SkyHeff (20 Dec 2009)

The difference, feelghood, is that you were assigned a trade for ROTP, which means they are hiring you for some time down the road (If it's your first year of university, 4 years from now, etc). The trade is still closed, and they are still not hiring anyone for this year.


----------



## VodkaBoy (22 Dec 2009)

A couple of options that new applicants for pilot may want to consider are:

1. Get commissioned through the ranks.
- Get a trade as an NCM and then transfer to Pilot. We all know that 0 DEO were hired this year. But I personally know of 2 CEOTP Pilot applicants that were offered slots this April. They were both in my sister platoon at BMOQ this fall. If you are an NCM with a degree then that's even better for you. The point is, this will give you a taste of the military and make you much more competitive.

2. Join reserves in any trade.
- Again, military experience. If you show good effort and aptitude, it will make you more competitive. You can complete BMOQ, get it out of the way and show them the "tick" in the box - it is less risk for them to hire someone who has completed that step(where attrition rate through injuries and voluntary releases is fairly high). 

These options may or may not delay your admission into Pilot. But for some they will provide the edge, without which they would never be competitive enough for the position.


----------



## observor 69 (22 Dec 2009)

Who wants to be a Zero pilot anyway ?  :nod:


----------



## VodkaBoy (22 Dec 2009)

spitfire on the other hand... :blotto:


----------



## snyper21 (23 Dec 2009)

VodkaBoy, the recruiter here in Montreal actually recommended I do that (about 5 months ago). He explained that I'd already be in the system, and that would give me a competitive edge. The problem is, I would have to get trained for a specific trade and work at that for a reasonable amount of time before I ask to switch trades. I don't think it would look great if I tell my 'boss' that I'd like to be a pilot fresh out of basic training for a separate trade lol... 

Snyper


----------



## Otis (23 Dec 2009)

VodkaBoy said:
			
		

> A couple of options that new applicants for pilot may want to consider are:
> 
> [edited for length]
> 
> ...



I don't recommend this option ... the current estimated timeline for CT from the Reserves to the Regular Force is 18 months ...


----------



## Sharpie821 (28 Dec 2009)

I have also been told to get into another trade like ACSO or air traffic control and eventually switch to pilot.  Even though I have my private pilot license and undergrad;  DEO is tough for pilot these days.  I just hope that when I'm in with another trade I can remuster fairly easily to pilot.


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Dec 2009)

VodkaBoy said:
			
		

> spitfire on the other hand... :blotto:



Or in your example, a Hawker Hurricane.

I know that it may have been labelled as a Spitfire on the site where you found it, but one can identify the example as a Hurricane by:

a. the non-elliptical wing shape:

b. the hump back shape of the fuselage top between the cockpit and the tail as well as the canopy; and

c. the fabric covered fuselage between the cockpit and the tail, which is indicated by the horizontal stringers. The Spitfire had an all metal fuselage.


----------



## observor 69 (28 Dec 2009)

Seem explanatory info:

SPOT THE SPITFIRE!  
See if you can spot the Spitfire in this picture. It's important to remember that there's only one genuine Spitfire. 
http://www.spitfireale.co.uk/spitfire_mess4.htm


----------



## Old Sweat (28 Dec 2009)

Indeed, and it's nicely cooled.


----------



## Headintheclouds (12 Jan 2010)

Has anyone recently had an interview for DEO pilot and been told anything about the next aircrew selection? More specifically, when it is, is it full..?? any info would be great


----------



## snyper21 (12 Jan 2010)

I had my interview Nov 17th, and was suppose to attend ASC this month, but I got an email from my MCC saying that since they're not hiring pilots at this time, ASC is not running for DEO pilot applicants. He told me that all DEO pilot applicants awaiting ASC will be on hold until April when/if new positions become available. Have you done your basic testing yet?

Snyper


----------



## aerobeast89 (1 Feb 2010)

I want to be a pilot...but it's a mess. I really wish I were american sometimes!

There is a HUGE backlog for pilot training. From the words of my MCC (airforce) at a CFRB: "when it comes to pilot training, the the airforce has to get its head out of its *** and start getting pilots to do basic flying in the states". Apparently even people who got the pilot trade in ROTP and have graduated university are still waiting up to 2 years to start their basic flying. 

I got all this news when I was rejected. The funny thing is, I was given a date to do aircrew selection--Feb. 1. I went in on the thursday before to ask a few questions about ACS, and to my suprise I was no longer going! I read that damn blue book 5 times. 

My MCC could tell that I was pretty dissapointed and gave it to me straight. The forces are only hiring 30 pilots this year nation wide. I am not sure if that was for ROTP or DEO or both. I am ROTP. So when they selected the 30 they 'raised the bar' for the applications. This descision was made on Jan. 22nd. I didnt make the cut. 

I also applied for Aerospace engineering officer. According to the video on forces.ca for AERE officer: "It's a really exciting time to be an aerospace engineering officer. The airforce is currently going through its largest airframe acquisition since WWII".... or something along those lines.

Whos going to fly those planes if they are only hiring 30 pilots per year???

My little rant. I was supposed to go to ACS today. I guess im a little pissed. Try, try agian. Next year.


----------



## biggs (1 Feb 2010)

aerobeast89 said:
			
		

> The forces are only hiring 30 pilots this year nation wide. I am not sure if that was for ROTP or DEO or both.



I am certain that refers to ROTP.  The reason I'm so sure is that no one (at a recruiting centre, anyway) will know how many DEOs they're taking until April 1.  That is what my file manager told me.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Feb 2010)

aerobeast89 said:
			
		

> I want to be a pilot...but it's a mess. I really wish I were american sometimes!
> 
> There is a HUGE backlog for pilot training. From the words of my MCC (airforce) at a CFRB: "when it comes to pilot training, the the airforce has to get its head out of its *** and start getting pilots to do basic flying in the states". Apparently even people who got the pilot trade in ROTP and have graduated university are still waiting up to 2 years to start their basic flying.
> 
> ...



I have seen this post several times in the past and I was one of the posters. My file has been, or was open, for more than 2 years. I've had two aircrew dates; both were cancelled just days before. I am sure there are greater stories than mine or yours.

I think you should go for Aerospace Engineering Officer. It might help to switch to Pilot later (should you still want it) and at least you are around your passion. You can get some time in the air if there is a local school or club in your town. Either that or keep working on your application for coming years. 

The intake numbers are coming out soon. Speaking with my MCC, his impression, along with others, is that the spots are going to be limited. 

Good luck.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Feb 2010)

aerobeast89 said:
			
		

> Whos going to fly those planes if they are only hiring 30 pilots per year???



Well....we have pilots now you know. If we replace a CC-130E with a CC-130J, do we need more pilots ? Do we not convert the current ones to the new aircraft ? We may be buying new airframes but some of those are to replace others and we do have a backlog of pilot trainees already in the system.




> My little rant.



Sorry for the situation you are in. It helps to inform yourself before going off on a rant though.


----------



## Loachman (1 Feb 2010)

aerobeast89 said:
			
		

> the airforce has to get its head out of its *** and start getting pilots to do basic flying in the states".



It wouldn't make any difference. There would still be bottlenecks at the OTUs, and squadrons can only absorb so many pipeliners.


----------



## SkyHeff (1 Feb 2010)

I agree with Loachman. In talking with the Captain at my enrollment ceremony last year, he informed me that, in his opinion, once the BFT backlog gets taken care of, all those many, many, many pilots awaiting training will hit the wall with the OTU's.

Here's to hoping that it gets cleared up in the next 3 years.


----------



## Loachman (2 Feb 2010)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> I agree with Loachman.



More people should. It would be a better planet.



			
				Heff18 said:
			
		

> Here's to hoping that it gets cleared up in the next 3 years.



It should have been cleared up about fifteen years ago.


----------



## KingKikapu (5 Feb 2010)

It's a good thing I live in paradise, or I'd be just as pissed as the rest of you waiting peeps.


----------



## daindophia (23 Feb 2010)

I applied for ROTP- pilot and did my CFAT in October 2009. My interview and medical were scheduled for early november but were cancelled due to a missing security clearance form in my application. They told me it can take 6 to 18 months for the form to be processed, so I had almost given up hope on going to RMC.

And then they called me yesterday and wanted me to come for an interview tomorrow. I'm excited and nervous, but worried that I have lost my chances of being considered for Pilot. Is anyone able to provide some insight or knowledge as to how my situation will turn out?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (24 Feb 2010)

daindophia said:
			
		

> Is anyone able to provide some insight or knowledge as to how my situation will turn out?



Let's see...






You will know in 24 hours after you speak with your career counsellor. Good luck.


----------



## Rams89 (2 Mar 2010)

I'm not too sure about the accuracy that zero pilots will be hired this year. I've completed the interview, medical, ACS and passed as pilot. All they said was wait till end of March or April and you'll hear something.


----------



## derekreid (3 Mar 2010)

Rams89 said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about the accuracy that zero pilots will be hired this year.




Do you mean fiscal year 2009 or 2010? Zero pilots hired for 2009 is a fact, 2010 is speculation at this point.


I'm surprised they processed your application to be honest. I applied for ROTP last year and completed ACS as well, but my application fell through the cracks (communication breakdown with the recruiting centre). I brought in my application for DEO yesterday, but they said they won't accept it until there are pilot positions to be filled. Makes sense, they would be wasting time on processing the application if it turns out there are no pilots hired in fiscal year 2010 as well.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Mar 2010)

We really need to change the title of this thread. I chuckle everytime I envision  Cdn pilots tying Canadian flag scarves on their heads and going on suicide missions.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Mar 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We really need to change the title of this thread. I chuckle everytime I envision  Cdn pilots tying Canadian flag scarves on their heads and going on suicide missions.


Concur.

I thought we were buying Zeros.  >


----------



## medicineman (3 Mar 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> Concur.
> 
> I thought we were buying Zeros.  >



As opposed to hiring zeros  ?

MM


----------



## VodkaBoy (9 Mar 2010)

Rams89 said:
			
		

> I'm not too sure about the accuracy that zero pilots will be hired this year. I've completed the interview, medical, ACS and passed as pilot. All they said was wait till end of March or April and you'll hear something.



When they DO open up DEO pilot again there will be what, 5-10 spots for 200-300 qualified individuals?

I tried very hard and for a long time to figure out where I stand on the merit list in relation to the other qualified candidates.
My contact in Ottawa offers no help.
Is there really no way to find out? 
At least approximately? Like am I in top 10% or bottom 10%?

Knowing this could have a dramatic effect on my future life plans if I'm not accepted this April


----------



## snyper21 (10 Mar 2010)

Vodkaboy, I don't think there is nearly 200-300 DEO pilot applications awaiting offers at this time. I think the actual number is much less. Also, when you say qualified, are you referring to having completed everything including aircrew selection?


----------



## dapaterson (10 Mar 2010)

Every time I read the title of this thread, I want to shout

*Tora!  Tora!  Tora!*


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Mar 2010)

LMAO!!
Well said !


			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Every time I read the title of this thread, I want to shout
> 
> *Tora!  Tora!  Tora!*


----------



## VodkaBoy (10 Mar 2010)

snyper21 said:
			
		

> Vodkaboy, I don't think there is nearly 200-300 DEO pilot applications awaiting offers at this time. I think the actual number is much less. Also, when you say qualified, are you referring to having completed everything including aircrew selection?



Qualified as in "fit for pilot", successfully through the selection process.
Why do you think the number is much less? They put at least 10-12 people through each aircrew selecton course, and there were, (at least until recently), a couple dozen of those courses held per year. That's at least 200 people/year. With simulator success rate at about 40% and medical success rate of 90%, we have at least 70 candidates qualify for pilot each year.

It's hard to say how many people give up right away, and how many decide to wait for years and renew their application. You may be right about the numbers if attrition rates are high, but there seems to be no way of knowing what the real numbers are on the merit list.

The point is that so far, nobody has been able to answer my question about the merit list standing.


----------



## Rams89 (11 Mar 2010)

I have also been curious of my position on the merit list, but asking the recruiting center is talking to a brick wall. Oh well, I guess we just have to wait and see when the selections are announced.


----------



## Steel Badger (11 Mar 2010)

Rams89 said:
			
		

> but asking the recruiting center is talking to a brick wall.



Great attitude, mayhap that perception of yours is being shared by the staff talking to you.

I cannot count the number of applicants who appear to heed:

A) only the answer that they like
              
B) only the answer that this guy at work's best friend was told by some guy who said he knew a pilot once, and

C) only the answers told unto them by the guys who listened to A and B.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Mar 2010)

The Recruiting Centre folks won't answer your questions because they cannot.  They have no clue how your file stacks against someone from St-John's.  They only see your file in its raw form at their particular CFRC.  FWIW, the board is sitting right now - that is where they take all the applications that have made it past ASC and rate them.


----------



## lstpierre (11 Mar 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> The Recruiting Centre folks won't answer your questions because they cannot.  They have no clue how your file stacks against someone from St-John's.  They only see your file in its raw form at their particular CFRC.  FWIW, the board is sitting right now - that is where they take all the applications that have made it past ASC and rate them.



Thank you for that, Zoomie. Even if we did know where we sit on the merit list, would it really change anything? We will all know soon how we stack up... The way I see it, if you interview for a job in the private sector, you wouldn't be able to find out how competitive you are until they make a decision. Why should this be any different?


----------



## rcdemoral (11 Mar 2010)

Hey guys.  Another wannabe pilot piping in.

Question that I couldn't find an -exact- answer for:

So I need eye surgery.  I also wish to apply to be pilot.  The CF now allows corrected surgery.  Can I apply to be pilot, then find out if I can be let in BEFORE I take this expensive surgery?  Kind of like, "OK, so you've done everything and you're great! Now go do the surgery, and if you pass that medical, you're in!"

Or is it a "Yeah, take that surgery... and uh... then apply"?

Thanks guys.  I do realize that it'll be near to impossible to actually get into pilot given the threads I've read, but I'm game to try.


----------



## derekreid (12 Mar 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> FWIW, the board is sitting right now - that is where they take all the applications that have made it past ASC and rate them.



I realize it's a pain to answer individual questions, but hopefully this will help others too: since applications aren't being processed now, are those who aren't in front of this board SOL for this year should any spots be available in April?


----------



## medicineman (12 Mar 2010)

rcdemoral said:
			
		

> Hey guys.  Another wannabe pilot piping in.
> 
> Question that I couldn't find an -exact- answer for:
> 
> ...



If your vision is bad enough that you "need" the surgery to correct your vision, then there's no real sense in applying for pilot until after your uncorrected vision has stabilized.  

MM


----------



## VodkaBoy (14 Mar 2010)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Thank you for that, Zoomie. Even if we did know where we sit on the merit list, would it really change anything? We will all know soon how we stack up... The way I see it, if you interview for a job in the private sector, you wouldn't be able to find out how competitive you are until they make a decision. Why should this be any different?



In the private sector, the whole process from the date of application to finding out the result would typically take maybe a month at most. Here we are looking at years. 
So in my opinion it does change some things. 
For example if I knew I am 80th on the merit list, I would be applying to a different trade. 
But because I don't know I have to assume that I have a shot. And I can't screw it up by going MARS or ATC or whatever, because possibility to transfer later is low.

On the upside, the worst of the wait is now over! Knowing that the board is sitting now as we speak and deciding our fate is exciting, yet unnerving. But hells am I looking forward to April and KNOWING!! Good luck to all the pilot candidates!


----------



## Zoomie (14 Mar 2010)

derekreid said:
			
		

> I realize it's a pain to answer individual questions,



Unlike others - I don't find it painful to answer honest questions - that's why it says MENTOR under my name.  I have a vested interest in ensuring that the CF has a steady stream of pilot candidates - if I don't have anyone to instruct, my week goes by slowly.



> ... since applications aren't being processed now, are those who aren't in front of this board SOL for this year should any spots be available in April?



AFAIK the board sits twice a year - so if your file is still in the capable hands of your local CFRC, the board will not see it until the next time around.


----------



## rcdemoral (15 Mar 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> If your vision is bad enough that you "need" the surgery to correct your vision, then there's no real sense in applying for pilot until after your uncorrected vision has stabilized.



Hm.  Fair enough.  These eyes have really caused me issues over the years, both on (not) becoming a fire fighter and now the military.  Time to work overtime, haha


----------



## VodkaBoy (16 Mar 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> The Recruiting Centre folks won't answer your questions because they cannot.  They have no clue how your file stacks against someone from St-John's.  They only see your file in its raw form at their particular CFRC.  FWIW, the board is sitting right now - that is where they take all the applications that have made it past ASC and rate them.



When it comes to rating the apps, how important is previous flight experience?


----------



## biggs (20 Mar 2010)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> AFAIK the board sits twice a year - so if your file is still in the capable hands of your local CFRC, the board will not see it until the next time around.



Well, damn, because the last time I sat down and spoke with my file manager (in January), he told me "Your file is complete but I can't merit list you because there's no positions.  If positions open up in April, then I can merit list you." In other words, my file is very much still in their capable hands, even though everything's done, and I guess that means I'm missing this boat too.

Any idea when the "next time around" might be?  I've been _applying_ for almost a year and a half now and the suspense is killing me.  I just hope the Strategic Intake Plan comes with good news in April.


----------



## kratz (20 Mar 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> LMAO!!
> Well said !



I can't believe the thread has gone on as long as it has. I agree with MAS' sentiment as well.  :nod:


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2010)

VodkaBoy said:
			
		

> In the private sector,



This is not the private sector. It is nothing like it. The private sector deals with very few of the same issues and conditions that we do.

What the private sector can and cannot do as far as an enrollment process is concerned is irrelevant.


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Mar 2010)

The private sector won't ask you to fly your whatever it is you would fly into a hail of gunfire, AAA systems, AA systems, heat seeking missiles, radar guided missiles etc.
As far as I can tell, the CF does not let dumba$$es fly the taxpayers very expensive aircraft.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Mar 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> The private sector won't ask you to fly your whatever it is you would fly into a hail of gunfire, AAA systems, AA systems, heat seeking missiles, radar guided missiles etc.
> As far as I can tell, the CF does not let dumba$$es fly the taxpayers very expensive aircraft.



Or fly some of the SAR missions, or fly tons of $$ gear all over the world into hostile environments on things the size of the Globemaster, or fly a Herc at night with the backend full of jumpers, or...the list goes on.  My landlord is an Air Canada pilot...to me, he is an airborne bus driver compared to military aviators.


----------



## gcclarke (21 Mar 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Or fly some of the SAR missions, or fly tons of $$ gear all over the world into hostile environments on things the size of the Globemaster, or fly a Herc at night with the backend full of jumpers, or...the list goes on.  My landlord is an Air Canada pilot...to me, he is an airborne bus driver compared to military aviators.



Bah! Bus drivers could only wish to have a system like auto-pilot.


----------



## Loachman (21 Mar 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> My landlord is an Air Canada pilot...to me, he is an airborne bus driver compared to military aviators.



Some of those guys have done more interesting things in former lives.


----------



## TimBit (21 Mar 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Some of those guys have done more interesting things in former lives.



I know for a fact one or two who have faced the proverbial wife/kid or army dilemma.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Mar 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Some of those guys have done more interesting things in former lives.



Yes thats true.  My bad for the generalization.  I just know he isn't one of them, and to be honest, he is a pretty arrogant SOB.


----------



## derekreid (23 Mar 2010)

biggs said:
			
		

> Any idea when the "next time around" might be?  I've been _applying_ for almost a year and a half now and the suspense is killing me.  I just hope the Strategic Intake Plan comes with good news in April.




I'm also interested if anyone has any insight into this. Hopefully if there are positions in April, they won't fill them all immediately and leave some spots for people who make the next board.


Biggs, have you done Aircrew Selection?


----------



## biggs (23 Mar 2010)

derekreid said:
			
		

> Biggs, have you done Aircrew Selection?



Yes, I went in June '09.


----------



## Mauler666 (11 May 2010)

biggs said:
			
		

> Yes, I went in June '09.




Hah! November '08!  Fingers cross'd for a phone call this fine April.   I've been merit listed for over a year now, so???  I think i might actually be going down in history as the most tenacious pilot applicant in the CF;  note to aspiring young-uns:  try not to destroy your body too badly playing hockey, fighting, and jumping off horses before you need to try and get your Flight A-1 status!


----------



## blackbird (29 May 2010)

Hi there, new to the forum (at least new registration). I applied for pilot at the start of the year and the cpl. at recruiting told me that there are spots open for pilot but they are looking for guys with commercial flying licenses. I'm pretty far from having one, I considered going to private lessons for a private license, I read in other threads that previous experience is not really needed, especially for air crew selection.  Can somebody please advise me whats realistic and whats best to do to have a chance to get in, in say the next few years ? thank you


----------



## 2010newbie (29 May 2010)

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/62660.0.html

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12744/post-53756.html#msg53756

These are two great threads for answering the majority of your questions. I applied as Pilot in November last year and everyone I spoke with told me to not get my hopes up because it is a very difficult occupation to enter. In addition to the forums, make sure you review the CF website. Not only for the Pilot occupation, but also for other occupations. There are a ton of other occupations out there that are interesting and I wish I had reviewed it more prior to submitting my application.

http://www.forces.ca/html/jobexplorer_en.aspx

http://www.forces.ca/html/pilot_reg_en.aspx

There is also some items that were left out in your post that would assist people in answering your question. If you applied at the beginning of this year, what entry plan did you choose? Regular or Reserve? What stage is your application at right now?

You'll find that after reveiwing this you will probably come up with other questions, but they will probably be a little more focused by then. I do not have a CPL, but I do have just under 200 hours of flight time. There were people in my Aircrew Selection course that passed and had no previous experience also.


----------



## snyper21 (29 May 2010)

Hey guys,

 I'm driving down to Trenton tomorrow for my ASC. On one of the documents it states that I will be getting refunded by the most economical means of transportation, and I will leave at 1330 and arrive in Trenton at 1830 (from Montreal). If I'm driving down, can I leave at 1700 and therefore arrive in Trenton at 2200 (due to me finishing work at that time)? Or must I check in earlier? I would ask my file manager but unfortunately I only picked up my files yesterday and only got a chance to read them today  :

snyper


----------



## biggs (29 May 2010)

Snyper, pm inbound.

Blackbird, I'm pretty sure they tell everybody that, but don't be dissuaded.  Having any kind of pilot's license is not a requirement.  In fact, at least as far as the application and selection process, it does not matter as much as they say at the recruiting centre, if it even matters at all.  Regardless, you might want to hold off on going for a private license, since if you fail aircrew selection, you will have to get a PPL before they'll let you try again.  If you already have a PPL when you go to ACS, you would have to get a CPL before a second attempt.


----------



## blackbird (30 May 2010)

Thanks guys for answering, I'll keep on waiting. Sorry for not specifying my situation I'm DEO as entry,reg force, test done and my security stuff is good, I guess if there was space for pilot they would have had me do my medical-eye exam 
Patience is a virtue and if you want something, you fight for it..... I'll wait !!!


----------



## trampbike (1 Jul 2010)

The two recruiters I met in May both seemed to think it was a very good thing I was finishing my CPL and would help me during the selection process. By reading this forum, it seems that PFE does not play a big role, if any... Sometimes, there seems to be a big gap between what the recruiters tell the applicants and what is really going on.


Another example would be this little anecdote:

In August 2008, I applied for ROTP-pilot, and the recruiter did not even want to take my file, because he said the program was not open and would not be open the next few years. I was of course extremely disappointed, but I went on to civil aviation training (finishing CPL right now) and started a meteorology degree. This really was a second choice, well below my dream of flying for the Air Force… 
In May 2010, I went back to the recruiting center to get information about the Reserve. I was interested in infantry or artillery, and spots were opened. The goal to join the Reserve was to get into the military and gain experience while I was finishing my degree and CPL. When I told the recruiter I once came for ROTP, he was very very curious about which recruiter I had met in 2008, for he said the program, even though really hard to get in, was never closed. When he told me ROTP was opened for pilot, I applied the next day, and the recruiter I met this day also did not understand why I was told ROTP was closed for a while in 2008. He also said it was never closed. 


Anyway, I'm very glad it is possible to get in the Air Force. Even though there are few spots and a whole bunch of applicants, it's better than being told the program is closed for a while. 

I applied mid-May for ROTP civilian university and was told to expect news in 2-3 weeks. I called after 3 weeks and was told to expect news end of June. I still had no news, but I'd rather not call again, they probably are very busy. I really look forward having news, for if the program is closed, I'll try to get in the Reserve ASAP, and hopefully transferring to Reg in a couple of years.

Is there anyone who applied ROTP in the past months that could share experience about delays? BTW, I applied in Montreal. Sorry for asking that damned "what are the delays?" question, I know it's a recurrent theme on the forum. Hope I don't offend anyone! 

Thanks everyone!
Olivier


----------



## 2010newbie (1 Jul 2010)

Are you looking at ROTP for 2010-2011 school year? You might find some information in this thread regarding the overall status. It will also provide you with some other examples that might answer (or bring up more) questions you may have.

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/85728.0.html

I applied for ROTP - Pilot for the 2010-2011 school year. I submitted my application in November 2009 and I know I was pretty rushed to meet all the timings to complete my application prior to the first round of selections being made. I was offered a position at the end of March 2010. 

In my opinion, I would stop by the recruiting centre again. They told you to check back at the end of June and it is now the beginning of July. I didn't experience any delays per se, and my application was definitely not a "normal" application. I was very persistent; with the recruiting staff, university staff, and medical staff (civilian and military) to ensure my application was meeting the timelines that were laid out to me. It probably cost me an extra $1,000 (expediting fees for evaluations, courier fees, extra travel to the CFRC, etc.) to submit my application, but in the end it was worth it.

You can also view other peoples timing experiences in this thread:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

If you search for pilot and limit the age of the threads then you should find some good examples.

It also takes longer than a few weeks to perform the pilot selection process from application to offer. What "news" are you expecting? CFAT to be scheduled, ASC to be scheduled, ROTP offer?? I'm assuming you have also read these threads already:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/12744.0.html

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/62660.0.html

Good luck in the process and don't be discouraged. I went to the recruiting centre 3 other times over the last 10 years to apply as pilot and I always left discouraged so I was never persistent. This last time I was determined to get in and it took a long time speaking with the recruiter before we were able to find a way for me to apply.


----------



## trampbike (1 Jul 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> You can also view other peoples timing experiences in this thread:
> 
> http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html
> 
> ...



Thank you for your very helping answer. I was not aware of the people's timing thread, so it sure is a good read.
I don't know what kind of news I should be expecting! I left all the documents required for ROTP (civilian university, since I'm already doing a meteorology degree) May 13th, and I know none of my references have been called yet. What follows in the process? I guess if the application seems decent, you are scheduled for CFAT first? Anyway, I'll be going to the CFRC to investigate where my application is at first thing tomorrow morning.

Since I'm applying for civilian university, does it really matter if it's 2010-2011? I mean I'll be going to school anyway, is it possible to be given an offer at anytime of the year or is there also a deadline like for RMC?

THnaks again


----------



## 2010newbie (2 Jul 2010)

I believe there is a deadline (like RMC) and it is the same deadline. It was my impression during the application process that the ROTP applicants were all processed simultaneously, regardless of Civvy U or RMC (I'm going Civvy). They review all applications and they make the determination of who is going Civvy, who is going RMC, and who will not be offered a spot. It is not the decision of the applicant if they go Civvy or RMC. Read the threads on ROTP and RMC and you will find a lot of useful information.

Prepare for a long wait. Don't be surprised if you are waiting almost a year for a decision. The ROTP offer will be the last thing that is offered to you after passing all of the other components of the selection process. Like I said, I thought my process was pretty fast (4 months from start to job offer) and I had a great Career Counsellor to thank for that, along with the extra persistance on my part. My timing was also pretty good for ROTP as well. If I would have applied in June, I still would have had to wait until March the following year for a decision.


----------



## trampbike (5 Jul 2010)

I was told today that I would be contacted during the fall. The deadline was indeed in June, and it seems they don't start the tests and interviews before the fall (applying mid-May was not a good timing that's for sure!). I don’t really know why I was told both by the recruiter who took my file and the person that received it to expect news before July. Anyway, I have no other choice but to wait, and it is well worth it I believe, so I'll wait!

What I'm really hesitating about is whether I should get my CPL this summer or wait. The written exam is already behind me and I'm very close to having the hours to take the flight test. However, I learned on this forum that when someone fails ACS, he has to obtain a higher level of licensing before trying again (ex: from no licence to PPL, from PPL to CPL…). If you already have a CPL, do you have to get your ATPL or is adding an instrument or instructor rating good enough? 

I sure will continue to fly while waiting (getting checked in different planes, tailwheel and floats endorsement, basic aerobatics, soaring, etc), I just don't know if I should apply or not for my license. What do you guys think about that?

Thank you all
Olivier


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Jul 2010)

When did you write the CPL?


----------



## trampbike (5 Jul 2010)

I wrote it last week. I don't have the licence yet, I'm at 140h and will need 200h.


----------

